# Lost paddle Unkar rapid, Grand Can



## mokelumnekid (Sep 6, 2011)

Lost a Werner Powerhouse paddle on Unkar rapid Grand Canyon, mid. Sept. Red blades, white reflective stripes

Thanks


----------



## mokelumnekid (Sep 6, 2011)

PADDLE FOUND!


----------

